
Show HN: PySceneDetect – Video Scene Cut/Break Detection and Analysis - Breakthrough
http://pyscenedetect.readthedocs.org
======
Breakthrough
For the curious, here's a link to the Github repo:

[https://github.com/Breakthrough/PySceneDetect/](https://github.com/Breakthrough/PySceneDetect/)

Questions/comments/feedback are very welcome, and feel free to submit any
issues or bug reports to the issue tracker on Github.

